

Yelp’s dev team beats NASA, sends first 3D printer to the edge of space - zaaaaz
http://makezine.com/2013/08/17/yelps-dev-team-beats-nasa-sends-first-3d-printer-to-the-edge-of-space/

======
kbenson
As a recent What If article from Randal Munroe[1] recent pointed out, getting
to space and getting to orbit are on an entirely different scale.

    
    
      [1]: http://what-if.xkcd.com/58/

